# Fort Lauderdale: Streetcar "The Wave" to open in 2017 or later



## beautifulplanet (Nov 17, 2014)

Originally, Fort Lauderdale's modern streetcar system was scheduled to start operating in 2016, the current estimate is "late 2017" at the earliest.

The following article provides some detailed information about this:

Fort Lauderdale streetcar project falling off track

November 3, 2014

By Larry Barszewski

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/broward/fort-lauderdale/fl-lauderdale-wave-streetcar-problems-20141103-story.html

The streetcar already consisted out of two phases that will be built, Phase 1a and Phase 1b, that are shown in the following map - the blue box for the Broward County Central Transit Terminal, just east of the FEC tracks and just north of Broward Boulevard, that's also where All Aboard Florida's train station is being built now, so the streetcar will connect seamlessly to future intercity passenger rail, and commuter rail, in case the South Florida Regional Transportation Authority and All Aboard Florida/Florida East Coast Industries LLC come to an agreement to let Tri-Rail Coastal Link commuter rail operate on FEC tracks:







source: http://wavestreetcar.com/about_the_project

In addition to the alignment pictured above, Fort Lauderdale recently decided to build more tracks in the northern-most area of the route. Where the current northern terminus is on that map, at the intersection of NE 3rd Ave and NE 6th St, from there the route will continue west on NE 3rd Ave for three blocks, where it will turn south and continue on Andrews Avenue until meeting with the route pictures above, creating a loop. Here is an article about the recent decision of Fort Lauderdale commissioners:

Fort Lauderdale approves Flagler Village loop for streetcar project

October 22, 2014

By Larry Barszewski

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/broward/fort-lauderdale/fl-lauderdale-wave-streetcar-loop-20141021-story.html

Some may find it very interesting, that this road that would be the most northern-most point of the system, NE 6th St, is also called Sistrunk Boulevard - or at least it was east of Andrews Avenue, but the decision was made that all of it should have that name, going east all over to Federal Highway. The following articles offer more information about about this historic corridor, that already saw a lot of investment recently, still might be undergo further revitalization due to the modern streetcar:

Why Renaming A Street After A Local Black Hero Scares One Fort Lauderdale Neighborhood

September 30, 2013

By Christine DiMattei

http://wlrn.org/post/why-renaming-street-after-local-black-hero-scares-one-fort-lauderdale-neighborhood

'Everything is a lot better now' along Sistrunk Boulevard

January 20, 2014

By Rebeca Piccardo

http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2014-01-20/news/fl-sistrunk-blvd-improvements-20140120_1_new-bus-shelters-state-grants-improvements

As for expansion plans, besides the streetcar line going further west on 6th St / Sistrunk Boulevard, the following was mentioned in the first article linked in this post:



> The city is already committed to paying for an additional phase, a $7.5 million loop at the north end of the project, and on Tuesday will consider paying for a $300,000 study regarding a potential Sistrunk Boulevard extension. The partners also plan future extensions out to the Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport and the Broward Convention Center.


At least some might wish for Fort Lauderdale to have a lot of success creating its streetcar system, revitalizing many parts of the city and bringing benefits to residents and visitors alike.


----------



## FriskyFL (Nov 18, 2014)

What a boondoggle. Only the homeless will ride this thing.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Nov 19, 2014)

They should build a connection between the All Aboard Florida Station and the Tri-Rail Station and eventually to the Beach. A lot of international tourists visit Fort Lauderdale and are used to taking Public Transportation. The bus system sucks, but a street car system with some private right of ways or transit only streets could work.


----------



## Tokkyu40 (Dec 2, 2014)

FriskyFL said:


> What a boondoggle. Only the homeless will ride this thing.


That would make it the only streetcar in the world where the homeless make up a significant portion of the clientele. Presumably the homeless in Ft Lauderdale are well off and can afford to buy plenty of tickets.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2014)

*Like*

Thanks for letting us know that Lauderdale is over run with homeless hoards! Those of us in the 1% will avoid this and let the great unwashed 47% ride it,!


----------

